# Damm Tesco



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope its in the right section as its 2 things I am wanting to put across.
I have just been to a Tesco Superstore where they had Wonder Wheels Custom for £3.50 for 500ml so I picked 3 up, also sell the 3M range of carcare stuff. I went to the tills where the Wonder Wheels came up at £6.93 a bottle so a Supervisor got involved who then got a Manager who said that I can buy them at the Till price but not at the marked price which by the way was a proper yellow tag with full description. I made it clear that I wasnt happy to which that I now couldnt buy them as they were removed from sale. I was really anoyed now as the Manager didnt want to hear that I wanted to buy the items as marked and also shold I get everything double checked to see if the price was right, his answer was still that they were removed from sale. I went to the Customer Services desk and got a complaint form and a phone number for Head Office which I have just rang and guess what, the Wonder Wheels are £3.50 a bottle so it was the Manager that was wrong and I have been told that he will be spoken to and steps will be taken to find out why he didnt check the Tesco system for the correct price. The good news is I am getting a £11 voucher fromTesco HQ so I will go back and buy the stuff and I hope to run into the Manager as I will tell him how incompetant he is


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

sometimes causing a little grief to get something for free is worth it, lol

but youre right, the manager, supervisor and cashier are all numptys!


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Better still write to the manager and tell him he was wrong.
Then expect a voucher/token for instore purchases
ps Well done not walking away without a fight


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

its always the same in chain stores, why dont they seem to see that keeping customers happy means they return and buy more stuff ! suppose they are just so far removed from the bean counters

anyway at least you got your wounder wheels at the right price


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I havent got the Wonder Wheels yet as the manager wouldnt sell it me at £3.50 a bottle so I am getting the money to buy it from Tesco Hq as way of a appoligy. I just wish I had phoned Tesco HQ while still in the shop and then it would of saved me the drive back as the branch is not my local but in North Wales and I am in Cheshire, its a Reatail Park we go to every now and then and my local dont sell carcare stuff. Anyway anyone who wants some Wonder Wheels Custom ( IronX clone ) its £3.50 for 500ml bottle at the bigger Tesco stores but not online


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I hope its in the right section as its 2 things I am wanting to put across.
> I have just been to a Tesco Superstore where they had Wonder Wheels Custom for £3.50 for 500ml so I picked 3 up, also sell the 3M range of carcare stuff. I went to the tills where the Wonder Wheels came up at £6.93 a bottle so a Supervisor got involved who then got a Manager who said that I can buy them at the Till price but not at the marked price which by the way was a proper yellow tag with full description. I made it clear that I wasnt happy to which that I now couldnt buy them as they were removed from sale. I was really anoyed now as the Manager didnt want to hear that I wanted to buy the items as marked and also shold I get everything double checked to see if the price was right, his answer was still that they were removed from sale. I went to the Customer Services desk and got a complaint form and a phone number for Head Office which I have just rang and guess what, the Wonder Wheels are £3.50 a bottle so it was the Manager that was wrong and I have been told that he will be spoken to and steps will be taken to find out why he didnt check the Tesco system for the correct price. The good news is I am getting a £11 voucher fromTesco HQ so I will go back and buy the stuff and I hope to run into the Manager as I will tell him how incompetant he is


Good for you mate :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice one, that's good that you kicked up a fuss (I would have done the same.)

It just shows you that if you persevere you sometimes get a good result which has been proved in this case.

Getting the £11 voucher was also good too, simply because you asked for a complaint form & phoned HQ - and that manager is going to get his just desserts, brilliant!

:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

well done fella.some times it seems a lot of hasle but shows it some time pays off


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> I havent got the Wonder Wheels yet as the manager wouldnt sell it me at £3.50 a bottle so I am getting the money to buy it from Tesco Hq as way of a appoligy. I just wish I had phoned Tesco HQ while still in the shop and then it would of saved me the drive back as the branch is not my local but in North Wales and I am in Cheshire, its a Reatail Park we go to every now and then and my local dont sell carcare stuff. Anyway anyone who wants some Wonder Wheels Custom ( IronX clone ) its £3.50 for 500ml bottle at the bigger Tesco stores but not online


Broughton then!!?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

You had dealing there to mate


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Tesco operate a scheme where you are entitled to "double the difference" if you are charged the wrong price. Had you paid £6.93 *3 = £20.79 you'd have been entitled to a refund of £3.43 x 2 per bottle = £20.58. Would have cost you 21p for the 3 bottles total.

Still 3 bottles now will cost £10.50 so you are 50p in profit plus the 21p it would have cost. You would however have had the 3 bottles in hand.


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Just to say, in the eyes of the law, Tesco did nothing wrong. A shop does not have to sell you the product at the lower displayed price if it scans up more. They can remove it from sale for 24 hours before putting it back out again. 

However, most shops would sell it to you for the lower price. And as above, you should of paid the higher price, then gone straight to customer services, where you would of received the items plus double the difference. Done this several times myself.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I didnt know the Tesco policy but at the end the price marked was right and it was the manager that couldnt be botherd to check because if he had he would of seen that they are £3.50 each. I am getting a £11 voucher for free as I didnt buy the Wonder Wheels but its not worth me really going back to that store as its about 20 miles or so away from me and I have just used some I already had for the first time and I dont like it, so I will use the voucher on something nice for a meal


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The price advertised is classed as an '' invitation to trade '' and as such can be altered at the behest of an appropriate body, ie Management. However, it's a pain in the $$$$, so if you give them a thousand yard stare you can sometimes reach an agreement.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I hope its in the right section as its 2 things I am wanting to put across.
> I have just been to a Tesco Superstore where they had Wonder Wheels Custom for £3.50 for 500ml so I picked 3 up, also sell the 3M range of carcare stuff. I went to the tills where the Wonder Wheels came up at £6.93 a bottle so a Supervisor got involved who then got a Manager who said that I can buy them at the Till price but not at the marked price which by the way was a proper yellow tag with full description. I made it clear that I wasnt happy to which that I now couldnt buy them as they were removed from sale. I was really anoyed now as the Manager didnt want to hear that I wanted to buy the items as marked and also shold I get everything double checked to see if the price was right, his answer was still that they were removed from sale. I went to the Customer Services desk and got a complaint form and a phone number for Head Office which I have just rang and guess what, the Wonder Wheels are £3.50 a bottle so it was the Manager that was wrong and I have been told that he will be spoken to and steps will be taken to find out why he didnt check the Tesco system for the correct price. The good news is I am getting a £11 voucher fromTesco HQ so I will go back and buy the stuff and I hope to run into the Manager as I will tell him how incompetant he is


Not buying again good result , but next time wonder wheels 5ltr £7 costco last time i was in:thumb:


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

You should contact the store you visited and get them to post them to your home address free of any charge to yourself.
Or get them to cover the cost of your fuel and time, as they were completey to blame and incompedent.:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Not buying again good result , but next time wonder wheels 5ltr £7 costco last time i was in:thumb:


I am on about Wonder Wheels Custom Derek, its a purple colour and works like IronX but as I have just found out it also strips and protection you have on the wheels, so all this today for something I dont really like now. I already had 5x 500ml bottles of it and if today had come off there would of been 3 more, lucky escape and being paid for it RESULT :thumb:


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

I work for Tesco and the better half is a Tesco manager. You should have bought the item and got double the difference when u complain you wer overcharged or in most cases management will sell it at the lower marked price to save any hassle. I fully understand your anger, head office prob won't even ring the manager tbh


----------



## morganste (Jan 6, 2008)

You should have pointed the manager to the big double the difference poster that is behind the customer service desk which clearly states that if something goes through the till at a higher price than advertised they will double the difference.

Also a tip for Asda shoppers, if they make a pricing error you are meant to be offered a £2 good will gesture on a gift card, plus the difference in price. How many of you have been offered that?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> I am on about Wonder Wheels Custom Derek, its a purple colour and works like IronX but as I have just found out it also strips and protection you have on the wheels, so all this today for something I dont really like now. I already had 5x 500ml bottles of it and if today had come off there would of been 3 more, lucky escape and being paid for it RESULT :thumb:


What protection did it strip?

Does Iron X not strip protection also?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I didnt know about Double the difference but I didnt have enough cash on me to continue with the sale anyway thanks to the manager, his loss my gain anyway


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> What protection did it strip?
> 
> Does Iron X not strip protection also?


It looked like it had stripped off Wolfs Rim Sheild as all the beading had gone, I also think that there might be some acid in the product as it irritated my skin abit


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Agreed, a little effort on proving your true point does pay off, customer is always right of which is lacking these days imo. I think the title should be Tescos are win, Tesco's manager is not lol.


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

There is a policy in some Tescos in Ireland, that if you are charged a different price at the till than is on the shelf you get it for free. They have it on a big sign in one of the bigger ones in Dublin.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> It looked like it had stripped off Wolfs Rim Sheild as all the beading had gone, I also think that there might be some acid in the product as it irritated my skin abit


I would be surprised if it stripped Rim Shield - just because beading has reduced it may not have been stripped?

Is it not sold as PH neutral?

Alkali as well as acid can irritate skin (in fact it is often more dangerous as you will not initially feel the damage being caused)

I have ordered some litmus strips from fleabay, so will be testing my products in future:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

if you kick up a fuss before you pay, then they can refuse you.

but if you pay, then go and complain, you get double the difference. i had this with a bluray (steel book) a couple of weeks back, marked up at £13.99, till price was £19.99 (or something along them lines) 

i realised, but didnt complain to the cashier, and went straight to the helpdesk, got a refund, and paid about £2 for a brand spanking new bluray


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to this product? It sounds interesting!


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

Having worked in retail for almost 5 years (while I complete my university degree), I can tell you the customer is not always right! Many managers hate when people come in quoting that. There are some crazy customers out there! I've seen more than my fair share, and that's just from working weekends.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I was right this time though and the Manager was wrong as he couldnt be botherd to check the price properly.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

-Adam- said:


> Does anyone have a link to this product? It sounds interesting!


Look on Halfords Website as Tesco dont list it for some reason


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Tesco's customer service is appauling at the moment i dont whats happening but its **** poor.


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Funny how I've just got home from work (tesco customer service) to read this. 

But you should have got the product at the price on the shelf!! Aslong as the product and barcode on the bottle matched that to the label on the shelf. It should have been changed on the till to go through at the correct price. But as stated you could have made double the difference had you payed then gone to customer service. 

If you fancy it go to tescocomments.com all complaints go straight to the store manager and senior team ha.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy it got resolved.. did stock up on a few of the 3m products myself, the tyre dressing is a peach from what I've seen so far. I'll admit to dressing my tyres in tesco car park at around 11pm at night :lol: luckily I had friends with me so I didn't look too weird :tumbleweed:


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

I think its a methodically speaking saying, meaning the manager should have fully checked it all out as part of his job. There will always those that take advange of the saying and i never used it myself. I always point them in the right direction and if nothing works complain to the main ma/woman.


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

Is it called wonder wheels hot wheels?


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

I hate Tesco.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

-Adam- said:


> Is it called wonder wheels hot wheels?


Yes, thats the one.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

You realise Asda are selling the wonder wheels for £2 just now?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

apcv41 said:


> Just to say, in the eyes of the law, Tesco did nothing wrong. A shop does not have to sell you the product at the lower displayed price if it scans up more. They can remove it from sale for 24 hours before putting it back out again.
> 
> However, most shops would sell it to you for the lower price. And as above, you should of paid the higher price, then gone straight to customer services, where you would of received the items plus double the difference. Done this several times myself.


You're mostly right - they can withdraw the product from sale and are my no means obliged to sell it at £3.50.

One thing they can't do is advertise it at one price then sell it to you at an increased one........which they initially tried to do after you pointed out the sign said £3.50.


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Tazz said:


> but youre right, the manager, supervisor and cashier are all numptys!


That's a bit harsh on the cashier - they normally don't have any way of over-riding the checkout prices, hence calling the supervisor and manager - who were, from the sounds of it, numpties.


apcv41 said:


> Just to say, in the eyes of the law, Tesco did nothing wrong. A shop does not have to sell you the product at the lower displayed price if it scans up more. They can remove it from sale for 24 hours before putting it back out again.


Yup - and you would be surprised just how few people in retail realise that little gem. They all know about "we can remove it from sale" - but if a store like Tesco says this to you - follow it up with "ok - you realise you have to remove it in every store, right?"



weemax said:


> I hate Tesco.


I don't hate them - I just wish that they would listen to consumers.

Example: They sell "bags for life" - and make a big thing about using them instead of their placcy bags.

Yet, you ever noticed that the bags for life they sell dont actually fit in the self checkouts? You cant load them fully because the bag is too long, and what you put it might not register on the scales.
Then - how do you change bags at the self checkout? You can't - you have to get the attention of the person "working" there.

/rant over :wave:


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Halfords are doing wonder wheels at ----£9.99 - Let me see Halfords or Tescos??

Paula


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

It is classed as false advertising nothing more and is illegal.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

UPDATE
Today I have got a letter from Tesco appolagising for the misunderstanding and how a special promotion label hadnt been removed but the end date was clearly shown. TWODDLE the price tag was a normal one and no special offers were on show infact the line that the Wonder Wheels was in is ther same as a picture that another member has posted up regarding 3M products and you can just see half of the price tag which must be £3.50 and not £6.93. I think the manager of the shop has spouted bullshxt to cover his incompetance and to cover his butt. Anyway I have got a £11 Gift Card to use on anything in Tesco and it wont be Wonder Wheels as its cack.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is a link foir that picture I was on about
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=262300


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd take your custom elsewhere - Asda, Lidl, Waitrose etc, and let them know.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

If you're as difficult to understand in person as you are in writing, I'd imagine that it was more a language barrier that caused this.

I've not struggled to read something so badly in a while!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I must admit to prefuring Asda as it sells everything I want and is 1 mile away compared to a big Tesco of 20 + miles away. Next time I go there I will get the staff to double check anything I buy to make sure the price is right and when Supervizors or managers get involved I will remind them who I am and how they lied


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> If you're as difficult to understand in person as you are in writing, I'd imagine that it was more a language barrier that caused this.
> 
> I've not struggled to read something so badly in a while!


Thanks for your useless post


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Thanks for your useless post


Hardly useless, if I came across as difficult to comprehend I would hope someone would take the time to enlighten me...


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I cant see the point just to come on here to be stuffy, I think everyone knows what I am on about and you just want to cause trouble. Maybe thats why you have such a little amount of posts as knowone wants to talk or listen to you.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Everyone has seemed to understand me so why start


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Agreed, the topic in question is about Tesco and their incompetence, not the posters ability to write of which was fully understood by me.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thankyou :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Shinyvec said:


> I will write what I want and you will not change that. As I said, nobody else has indicated trouble understanding my posts. But you have chosen to highlight this for no real purpose; this is a bad move and your time will come!:devil:


Sorry I could not help myself, no offence meant! :lol:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Tesco on Watchdog now onn bbc1 for advertising wrong prices, problem found by customers is price advertised is not the same as at the till


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Hardsworth said:


> Tesco on Watchdog now onn bbc1 for advertising wrong prices, problem found by customers is price advertised is not the same as at the till


This seems to be a common thing then, and will hit profits again as customers will lose the trust with Tesco. Its a shame I didnt know about this at the Weekend


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hardsworth said:


> Tesco on Watchdog now onn bbc1 for advertising wrong prices, problem found by customers is price advertised is not the same as at the till


Its a big con, they say or there will be a few mistakes, yeah right do that so many times a day/week the profit soon adds up. Tesco's are down on profits at this point, going in a downwards motion.

Although i love their diet blackcurrant dilute drink and own made lucozade with no caffeine which is hard to find.


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

Asda near me had a wrong price on the self service till for a microfibre mitt. I brought it to the attention of the staff that the shelf didn't match the till and she rectified it instantly to the lower price.

Can't complain there, but it makes me wonder how many times I've not noticed the discrepancy and paid a couple of quid over the odds, or missed out on a bargain because the shelf showed a higher price.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Firstly its the workers fault in forgetting to replace labels then double for the manager for not double checking them..


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Alternatively use internet shopping? Has it's pros and cons but you find that you buy a lot less '****' that goes to waste - I'm forever throwing stuff out that I bought because it seemed like a good price. That way they can't differ on the prices you see and pay either. Downside is it's a lot more difficult to see that (for example) Tesco's anti-bacterial spray is cheap at £1.29 but the £2 Domestos version is on offer at £1 for the week.

Swings and roundabouts.


----------

